# Honda classic



## Justman1020 (Feb 28, 2013)

I 


I was hired to shoot the Honda classic golf tournament this week. These are a few photos. Ignore the obvious and giant ugly watermark posted for my protection for now. There may be more throughout the week.


----------



## pixmedic (Feb 28, 2013)

did you actually submit these photos with an application and VA form to the U.S copyright office or is the copyright symbol just there for show?


----------



## SCraig (Feb 28, 2013)

pixmedic said:


> did you actually submit these photos with an application and VA form to the U.S copyright office or is the copyright symbol just there for show?



I dunno, but that copyright symbol is larger than the heads of most of the subjects.

I'd recommend that you go through and straighten up your images.  Every one of them except the second is leaning to the right and the second one is leaning to the left.


----------



## Justman1020 (Feb 28, 2013)

pixmedic said:


> did you actually submit these photos with an application and VA form to the U.S copyright office or is the copyright symbol just there for show?



Haha. I cheated and used a watermarking app on the ipad just to put something over them. 

Also Craig I know I have to clean them up some. I just wanted to post them because, well, im excited abut this job. It's definetly the most unique job i have ever had...I don't know much about golf. Haha, so its a fun job. They were all posted from my ipad, I haven't had a chance to realllly go through and edit them, since its an hour each way for me to travel each day, and tee times are fairly early in the morning and it goes fairly late at night. (Last night i got home around 9 pm.) but I will be posting the fully cleaned up versions of them when I finally get a chance to go through. (Monday or Tuesday...the last day of the tournament is Sunday)


----------



## pixmedic (Feb 28, 2013)

Justman1020 said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> > did you actually submit these photos with an application and VA form to the U.S copyright office or is the copyright symbol just there for show?
> ...



it certainly is a great opportunity! 
but, excited or not, (personally speaking of course) I would wait until i had finished the pictures in post before I posted them. 
that way, you are posting finished work, and people dont just assume that these are your finished product.


----------



## Justman1020 (Feb 28, 2013)

Fair enough.  Haha. 


The days just aren't long enough. :/


----------



## PropilotBW (Feb 28, 2013)

I love golf and I am very jealous of your opportunity.  TIP:  Just don't snap during Tiger's swing, your camera might meet his 9 iron.


----------



## runnah (Feb 28, 2013)

I was expecting vintage Honda motorcycles.


----------



## spacefuzz (Feb 28, 2013)

I wonder are these copyrighted?

Protip: use a smaller watermark, register the copyright, and then sue the pants off anyone who violates it. Hope its Time magazine and its a payday!


----------



## Mully (Feb 28, 2013)

Nice watermark as that is all I see!


----------



## ronlane (Feb 28, 2013)

Nice gig, I would love to be able to do that at least once. The first of Tiger and the one of Ricky are the ones I like (1 & 3).


----------



## ratssass (Feb 28, 2013)

runnah said:


> I was expecting vintage Honda motorcycles.




lol......so was I


----------



## Awiserbud (Feb 28, 2013)

I'm with Mark twain on this one....he had the best quote regarding golf.

Where are the fireblades, VFR's and Goldwings ??


----------



## SCraig (Feb 28, 2013)

Awiserbud said:


> I'm with Mark twain on this one....he had the best quote regarding golf.
> 
> Where are the fireblades, VFR's and Goldwings ??



VFR is sitting in the basement.  It's cold here and the forecast is for snow


----------



## Justman1020 (Feb 28, 2013)

I am aware that I should not snap a shot during any back swings...

on my way home finally. What a looooong day. It's only ggoing to get longer to. 

Tiger came out even.


----------



## memento (Feb 28, 2013)

I was actually expecting a car. 
I'd prefer to see bikes though.

bike >car > golf


----------



## o hey tyler (Feb 28, 2013)

I don't normally mind watermarks when used logically, but I can't see past it.


----------



## gregtallica (Mar 1, 2013)

Do you think you could design me a similar watermark? I'm looking for green, maybe a thicker font though. And if you could have the copyright sign, then GREG'S BEAUTIFUL IMAGINATION PHOTOGRAPHY TM


thanks.


Seems like such a fun gig, dude! Be careful, I've seen Tiger stop in his backswing and single out a photographer who clicked in his backswing.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Mar 1, 2013)

Justman1020 said:


> View attachment 37506View attachment 37507View attachment 37508View attachment 37509View attachment 37510
> I
> 
> 
> I was hired to shoot the Honda classic golf tournament this week. These are a few photos. Ignore the obvious and giant ugly watermark posted for my protection for now. There may be more throughout the week.




You were hired to shoot this?  Just out of curiosity, by whom?  What gear were you using?


----------



## Justman1020 (Mar 2, 2013)

Yes. I was hired to shoot at the Honda classic. 

The company is called chip shots, and they are the people who provide all the marketing photos, fan pictures, and team photos.
i was given permission to use all my photos for my own use as long as I don't sell them.


----------



## Justman1020 (Mar 2, 2013)

Gear was a 650D, with 18-55, 55-250, and 28-135 Lens's


----------



## imagemaker46 (Mar 2, 2013)

Justman1020 said:


> Yes. I was hired to shoot at the Honda classic.
> 
> The company is called chip shots, and they are the people who provide all the marketing photos, fan pictures, and team photos.
> i was given permission to use all my photos for my own use as long as I don't sell them.



Oh ok, the fast food event photography onsite print sellers.  It's a good opportunity to shoot without pressure and pick up some experience.  Do they pay by the hour or do you get a cut of the prints they sell?


----------



## Justman1020 (Mar 2, 2013)

I am paid a day rate. Are you working out here or something?


----------



## Justman1020 (Mar 2, 2013)

I am not doing any of their fan photos.


----------



## texkam (Mar 2, 2013)

> I was hired to shoot the Honda classic golf tournament this week.


Even unedited, these are not professional quality images. I see nothing special in any of these. 2 shots of a lifeless Tiger Woods. ??? Hope I didn't crush your self esteem too badly.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Mar 2, 2013)

Justman1020 said:


> I am paid a day rate. Are you working out here or something?



No, I just know some of the pro photographers that shoot golf. Was just curious as to who you were shooting for, as you said you have no background in shooting golf, and the quality of the images isn't at a point where any of the agencies would use the these images. I'm sure you're getting some good experience working this event.


----------

